# BahnsenBurner



## Scott (Feb 9, 2006)

Has anyone seen this site?


----------



## CDM (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scott_
> Has anyone seen this site?



Yes, I have. He's not one of your more intelligent atheists. Paul Manata of Press the Antithesis, who frequents the PB, has blogged about this site. 

http://presstheantithesis.blogspot.com/2005/12/greg-bahnsens-self-appointed-internet_28.html

Paul manages well to shoot each and every fish in the barrel.


----------



## Don (Feb 10, 2006)

I have had several conversations with him. From my experiences with him and reading other articles he has written, he tends to be overly verbose with little argumentation. In our conversations, he had a tendency to take things out of context or twist the meaning completely, one reason I prefer not to dialogue with him any more. He also seems to misrepresent different philosophical problems in many of his articles, much the way his hero Rand mispresented different philosophers such as Kant. 

Check this thread out. Shawn is the Christian and is arguing with two objectivists - Bethrick aka Katholon and a guy named primeover. 

Don

[Edited on 2-10-2006 by Don]


----------



## Don (Feb 10, 2006)

Oh and he's also been saying for quite some time that his 'theory of concepts' solves the problem of induction but has yet to actually give any details of this theory. When asked, he points to a lecture that costs $75 by David Kelly and is usually out of stock.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Feb 10, 2006)

> he points to a lecture that costs $75



And there you go.


----------

